# Mémorisation des mots de passe



## StoneGuad (29 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,Comment procéder pour ne pas être oblig&#279; à chaque fois de retaper ses mots de passé dans les sites que l on visite avec safari sur son iPad ?
Merci


----------



## Lauange (29 Octobre 2012)

Hello
Pour activer la fonction : réglages, safari, noms et mots de passe. Tu clic sur le bouton d'activation.


----------



## StoneGuad (30 Octobre 2012)

Merci a toi.


----------

